# Suggested locations on Manatee River



## Little_Willy (Nov 12, 2014)

Just moved to area could use some help thanks.


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

Only fished the area one trip of 3 days and it was in the winter between Christmas and New Years. Caught more snook than I could count in the mangroves next to deeper channels. Little Cockroach Bay had plenty of redfish for the taking. Caught fish on both flies and mirro-dines, never used bait which seems to be the method of choice for everyone we saw fishing.


----------



## Little_Willy (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help


----------

